# mk3 Jetta vs. mk4 Jetta



## 715jettavr6 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hello. As you are aware from the topic I am comparing the mk3 and the mk4. Right now i do not own a car and i am trying to get my permit. My dad owns a 2006 Audi A6 and wants to buy a second car for me and my brother. I am a huge VW fan and I am especially a fan of the mk3 jetta. My dad wants a newer car than the mk3 but doesnt know if buying a mk4 would even be worth it. I obviously know the body style is completely different, but i wanted to get other peoples opinons on the topic. I was wondering if anyone knew engine specs on the 2 cars. which would have more hp and which one would be the best buy. I know a mk3 would be cheaper than a mk4 but would it really even be worth the extra money? I would appreciate anyones opinions on this. Thanks so much.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

Get a MK3. Either way, its gonna have problems, but MK3 more so then the MK4 (usually, but not always) and you can either get a slow, bullet proof, great gas mileage engine (2.sl0w) or the beast, the VR6. Your pick, hop to it young one


----------



## pretendo (Feb 2, 2007)

I suggest go with the mk3 because it will cost u less and you do not want to get a nice car when you first drive because you are going to beat it up learning and i think everyone should at least drive 2 years before they buy a nicer one and add some hp.


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (pretendo)*

haha, good thing you didn't post this in the respected forums. I say go with the mk3, the 2.0 is a rugged motor and if you can deal with the odd electrical problem and a constant CEL you'll love it.


----------



## lanidee02 (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: mk3 Jetta vs. mk4 Jetta (715jettavr6)*

ok... i agree with everyone here







but i wanted to throw my two cents in. first off..i am a GIRL haha everyone write to me as "man" so incase of a reply...its not MAN hahah. anyways, i say stick to the mk3. its my fav of all the jettas. my first was a mk1 and now im on my second mk3. they do have issues...mine being a 96 VR6 it has a LOT of issues...but 170000 mi and its still running. try to get one with as low miles as possible if ur going for this make. have an overall check on the car to see what you are getting yourself into...(maybe nothing at all if ur lucky) youll find that it is def a good car. safe too. the mk4s are nice interior wise with options and stuff...but that body isnt really my style. if you are going to mess around with the car, as in performance and look, def mess with a mk3 over the mk4. (bc incase it doesnt go as planned...you havent ruined anything to NEW) hahah good luck!!


----------



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: mk3 Jetta vs. mk4 Jetta (715jettavr6)*

everyone likes to say that the 2.slow is bulletproof and the vr6 would give you more problems. they both give you problems. my brother has a mk3 2.0 (he is 17 too, btw) and his engine has given him more than his fair share of hiccups, naggles, whatever in the last 6 months than mine has given me in the last 1.5 years. 
to better answer your question, and only counting the gas engines:
mk3
2.0 4cyl 115hp
2.8 VR6 172hp
i can equal or better my brother's highway and city mileage. 2.0 really isnt strong enough to pull the car around and get good mileage at the same time. 
mk4
2.0 4cyl 115hp
2.8 VR6 174hp
1.8T 150 or 170hp turbo, depends on year
1.8T should get the best milege of any of these. there was also a 24V vr6 offered starting in 2002 but I assume you have a price cap since you are looking at mk3's as well.
the mk4 was by no means the crown jewel in vw's reliability pride. that said, a mk3 will most likely need maintenance and repairs due to age. honestly neither are remarkable handlers but the mk3 will be better. 
if you give me the price range i can better suggest which one to look for. it'l lstill depend on the particular car you look and and how it has been maintained and cared for.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: mk3 Jetta vs. mk4 Jetta (yo vanilla)*

i still say mk3. but im also extremely biased in my opinion.








my 2.0 hasnt given me a single problem, engine wise. the tranny is dirt, and the electrical problems suck, but i only have a few, and none are that important as to affect safety or driveability.
get a mk3 2.0. you'll be happy, especially as a first car.


----------



## 715jettavr6 (Nov 24, 2006)

thanks everyone who posted. it has deffinitely helped me out with me decision. i havnt for sure made the decision to get a mk3 but im leaning towards a mk3 vr6. it was really helpful to get other peoples views on the topic. thank you everyone.


----------



## yo vanilla (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: mk3 Jetta vs. mk4 Jetta (715jettavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *715jettavr6* »_thanks everyone who posted. it has deffinitely helped me out with me decision. i havnt for sure made the decision to get a mk3 but im leaning towards a mk3 vr6. it was really helpful to get other peoples views on the topic. thank you everyone.

well if you are a couple of months away, you can buy mine







it is in very good mechanical shape actually http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: mk3 Jetta vs. mk4 Jetta (715jettavr6)*

MK3. Better looking, easier to find junkyard and used parts, less of a chick car ( kidding ), a little more light and nimble feeling to drive. The last good looking Jetta, really. You can get a nice VR6 these days that is a fun car for cheap money. Find one that has been taken care of and modded as little as possible.


----------



## mk2machine (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: mk3 Jetta vs. mk4 Jetta (mgbrickell)*

it would depend on the difficulty of modifications that you plan to do. If you just want an everyday car to drive and not tune up than get a mk4 that still has a warranty. If you are lookin for a large variety of choices for body styling, engine parts and alot of easier customization than a mk2 or mk3 is the way to go. The main differences between mk2s and mk3s are just the engine choices, the weight of the cars, and obviously the body and little details.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: mk3 Jetta vs. mk4 Jetta (mk2machine)*

As a first car I'd say an Mk III. I've owned the 2.slow before but the engine was bullet proof . If you don't like the car you can always trade up in a few years. I love the look of lowered euro-look jetta's also. Besides your first car will always be better than my first ( 1981 Ford Escort).


----------



## theovr6 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: mk3 Jetta vs. mk4 Jetta (Shawna)*

have you thought of getting a GTI?
GTI 1.8T or mk3 vr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

